# best brand canister filter?



## plecox2

Whats the best brand canister filter? One that is quiet too. I was planning to use an xp4 for a 110 gallon. I know the xp3 is good enough, but it wont hurt to get the xp4 cos my friend has 2* xp3's for his 120 gallon.


----------



## chattafish

I love my rena xp-2! There are more expensive options, but with the amount of media choices in the Rena--why pay more?


----------



## emc7

Go ahead and "overfilter". There are only a few cases where more isn't better.


----------



## plecox2

emc7 said:


> Go ahead and "overfilter". There are only a few cases where more isn't better.



so? Tell it to this guy who used xp4 on his 75 gallons. It was on a customer review on this website. http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idproduct~AP7317.html


"This canister filter works great! It by far has kept my 75 gallon freshwater clearer than my Marineland Penguin 350B did in my 20 gallon! I have two comets and a pleco, so these fish are dirty. I'm impressed with this filter. The baskets are 6" by 6" and about 4" deep."


----------



## COM

If I had a 75 I would put two of those XP4s on it. They only run 450 gph. That would only be 6 turns per hour.

My opinion is that Eheim makes the best widely-available canister.


----------



## Guest

I agree with COM on the Eheims. I have a Professional II on my 150 gallon and it is a good filter. Has survived a lot of abuse as well.
I am also a big fan of the Fluvals. I have Fluval canisters all over the house, from 204s, 404s, and a 305. All have served me well.

plecox2, emc7 was not trying to diffute your statement. She was just pointing out that it IS better to overfilter. I don't reccomend anyone getting a filter rated for exactly the size tank one has. In reality, that is the maximum the filter can handle (with good maintenance). Overfiltration allows a little leway in terms of tank maintenance and is in general better for the health of the fish.


----------



## COM

I recommend maximizing turns per hour but not until the point that it would bother the fish. Simply put, the more times that the water gets pushed through a mechanical filter, the more chance for poop and other floating debris to get caught there and not settle in the tank. While you'll simply have to remove the waste from the filter eventually, it isn't as unsightly and the water sparkles.

I would give a cautious endorsement on the Fluval based on a bad experience I had ten years ago with the 'ol Fluval 303. Back in those days the Fluval canisters were cylindrical. The motor drive was on top and you would remove it from the filter body by undoing straps and turning off shutoff valves with quick disconnects from the hoses (that was the big innovation in the 303 - the quick disconnect - prior filters didn't have this feature). In oder to form a seal when you returned the motor, you had to use a rather confounding O-Ring and perfectly sit the motor on the canister. Typically this involved the use of vaseline. Mind you, this is a fairly heavy piece of equipment and the job had to be absolutely precise or it wouldn't mount. The upside was that inside the canister was a three-level basket that you could put damn near anything in.

I also had the 303 as the sole filter on a 55 gallon that my dad was overfeeding. Not a good combination.

I believe that with the x04 introduction Fluval moved to a rectangular system. That's much better. Even if they are still using O-rings the corners should hold them better.

If you've got the money and a big tank, check out the new Eheim Pro 3e 2076. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si3088246/cl0/eheimpro3e2076canisterfilter
That will be the filter on my next tank unless they come up with something cooler first.

As per the original notion of using 2 XP4s, I don't think that would be nearly enough filtration. Three would get you in range.


----------



## gil_ong

am i insane for thinking about installing a canister filter for my 20 gallon?


----------



## COM

Yes you are. Get a toy for your car instead. Or get a bigger tank.


----------



## trashion

I second the latter suggestion


----------



## plecox2

alrite thnx guys.


----------



## gil_ong

COM said:


> Yes you are. Get a toy for your car instead. Or get a bigger tank.





trashion said:


> I second the latter suggestion


i reckon i could fit a 29 gallon in the same space. we'll see. 

but seriously, not even something small like a fluval 104/5? isn't it only rated for up to 25 gallons?


----------



## emc7

A baby canister would do if you need a really quiet filter for a living room, for example. But I'm with the others, Run the 20 with a sponge filter and spend the money on another tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami

well I've got a big canister on a 30-gallon but its a planted tank with discus so I need very good water quality. I always use eheim, to answer the original question. But im with everyone else, buy yourself a 55 then get a canister for THAT


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

Any opinions about the Marineland C-220 or C-360? I am thinking for a 50 gallon.


----------



## emc7

I haven't used these, but I always go bigger than the "up to" size. In other words, pick the bigger one. They look nice, quite a bit different than the Marineland magnum 350. Anyone know if this is a new product or a "rebranding" because of consolidation in the industry?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

The numerical naming indicates its GPH, so the 220 will be over 4 turn-overs per hour, and the 360 will be over 7 (for the 50 gallon). I know com was complaining that the xp4 was only getting 6 on a 75 gallon, so I was wondering what the consensus is for a canister that pulls 7 T.O's on a 50 gal. I have still heard really good things about it.


----------



## emc7

I use HOT magnums (about 250 gph) on some 55 gallon tanks, but I always use a second filter also.


----------



## Felicia

A couple years ago, I had a magnum 350 canister filter. One fine day, I was replacing the inefficient media. When I put the lid back on the filter, I didn't realize that the O Ring had fallen off the lid and into the body of the canister. So I turned the valve and let the water flow back into the canister. When it got to the top, water started spewing in all directions from the canister, onto a poorly placed power strip (which clearly stated, "Not for use near aquariums"). I panicked for a few seconds, then quickly turned the valves to stop the water flow while the power strip started to buzz and smoke. In my infinite wisdom, I decided to reach down and press that little red switch on the power strip to turn it off. I will never do that again.

So then I bought a Rena XP3.  It has a 2 year warranty. I, like other Americans, don't keep receipts. The filter works fine, in my opinion, as long as it doesn't leak. For about 6 months now, the lid has leaked very very tiny amounts of water. It's so little that it dries before spilling on the floor or anything, and all I see is salt creep. I replaced every single o ring in the stupid thing, and it didn't help. Not only does it leak water, but air leaks INTO it. It constantly has a few inch tall air pocket at the top of the filter chamber which is not normal. That means it occasionally expels tiny little bubbles into my reef tank. I have contacted the MARS Fishcare and Planet Rena many times about how I can fix it, or if it is harmful to the filter to have an air pocket in it, and they don't know the answers or care that I exist, because I am not their problem. The actual manufacturer of the product is in France.

I just got a Fluval 405. Let's see how it does.


----------



## emc7

Let us know how it goes. Fluval's generally get good reviews, but the whole industry is in flux. Why would anyone spend money on good customer service if they plan to sell the whole brand? I've had a few Magnum 350 floods, but at least I can still get all the parts.


----------



## COM

Petcare is going through a massive consolidation cycle. I posted a few weeks ago that Spectrum had put its massive United Pet up for sale (Tetra, Marineland, Jungle, etc.).

The O-Rings are the most frustrating and irritating thing about canisters. The newer models, like the Fluval 405, are squared so it should be easier to set them.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

Always triple check O-rings, any scuba diver knows this. Those things are the most frustrating part of anything that uses them. I always buy replacement O-rings, and any sign of wear and tear, I replace them. They are basically the linch-pin that can completely destroy any aquatic device.


----------



## mario chainsaw

them rena filters are crap ,i have one at the moment an xp2 and every time you go to clean the media the sponges are clean so the water obviously bypasses the media .
so i am waiting for a eheim pro up to 600l


----------



## Guest

i have actually owned several renas, these are good filters IME, and ive never had a problem with bypassing. 

The new(ish) marineland canisters are pretty good filters as well, i was not a fan of the magnums, but the new ones have gotten around many of the problems the magnums had.

The older fluvals were a pain to do maintenance on, and while i have limited experience with the new ones they dont look much better. i do own a fluval FX5 which is an ok HUGE canister.

Ehiem is basically your top of the line canister, also the top of the price scale too. Cant go wrong with a canister with this name on the label.


----------



## Suess00

Great information everyone but I have a stupid question what is the difference between the canister filters and for example my marinland 400ghp with bio wheels?

If i would buy a xP1 would maintance on my 75 gallon tank go down and will be much cleaner or is it not worth the buy?

Also I got a big tank stand would those filters fit underneath the tank stand and if so what are the dimensions of them?

Thanks guys im just trying to do the best for my fish and any information will help

Thanks

Chris


----------



## COM

Suess00 said:


> Great information everyone but I have a stupid question what is the difference between the canister filters and for example my marinland 400ghp with bio wheels?


Do you mean Marineland Emperor 400? That's a hang-on-the-back style power filter.

Overall, the main differences between a canister-style filter and a HOB filter are the methods of filtration, the way the water is handled, and the noise. Canisters are designed to run dead silent, but they generally don't process as much water as a HOB, and they're way more expensive.


----------



## Suess00

yes sorry Marineland Emperor 400 my mistake. So the HOB are better in all aspects as in price, and what they do compared to a canister filter then why do people buy a canister filter?

The only reason that I can see them buy one is for huge tanks but not for 
55g, 75g or such.

I could be wrong again lol

Chris


----------



## Alan Mawdsley

try the fuval fx5 it is big and expensive but its worth it the water quality it so good the plants and fish benift showing more colour. But since i am a breeder the main thing is the main fish produce more fry and better quality colours on the fry. It is very enjoyable to see very colourful and healthy fish.


----------



## COM

People buy canisters instead of HOBs for lots of reasons. New canisters, like ones from Eheim, have some very high-tech features that can do neat things with water flow, for one. Canisters also generally get placed in the cabinet under the tank, so they allow a tank to sit flush against a wall. Canisters generally require less replacement media like filter cartridges in HOBs. You can put a lot of different things in a canister. They are also absolutely dead silent in most cases and they have a lot longer lifespan (usually) than more cheaply made HOBs.


----------



## Guest

Canisters allow you to put your tanks closer to the walls, they are quieter, less maintenance required, easy to clean, more options than a HOB, etc.

you need a canister rated for the size of your tank, or larger. a XP1 only is rated for a 40 gallon tank, not enough for a 75, but it does make an ok back up filter. xp 2 and above is better because you have more trays for more media.


----------



## threefingers2

I just got a 120 gal. tank so i read alot of reviews on canister filters. For the money and reviews i settled for the RENA XP3 so i will see how she does when i get the tank set up and runnin. Good luck


----------



## OldMan

I have had an XP3 running on my 120 for about 4 years now. It does not push so much water that nothing settles on the bottom but it keeps my fish quite healthy and keeps the chemistry in spec. with its ability to act as a biofilter. If you intend to overstock the tank, as so many people do, you might want to go to the XP4. 
I have also used the Marineland C series and am not impressed .They work OK but are a PITA to clean because the hose shutoff doesn't work right.


----------

